# Legal advise about getting a change of stay visa.



## sng1984 (Apr 25, 2015)

Here is my situation.
I am here in the Netherlands for almost 3 years. I used to live in California. I have a type 1 residence permit thanks to my wife being Irish, but unfortunately we have decided to end our marriage. 

I have read on the IND site that this will render my 5 year visa invalid.

I would really like to continue living here in the Netherlands. I have a job, I have not mastered the language just yet, but I am trying my best to learn it.

I need some advise on how to proceed with this. I am really lost at the moment. What options s do I have? 

Thanks for reading,

Sng1984


----------

